# جهاز البحث عن الذهب



## asfourcom (30 مارس 2010)

أرجو شرح فكرة عمل جهاز البحث عن الذهب للمسافات الطويله وهو شبيه للمسدس ويكشف الذهب والمعادن للمدا الطويل
عن طريق الموجات وأن أمكن دوائر الكهرباء
وشكرا


----------



## agabeain (30 مارس 2010)

فكرة رائعة نتمى لها التقدم فيها


----------



## agabeain (5 أبريل 2010)

وممكن من الاخوة شرح الجهاز الاستشعارى والتصويرى كل على واحد وظيفة عملة وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

يمكن في جهاحساس للمعادن


----------

